# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  G'day

## chunkycheese

Hi, stumbled acroos this forum. some great ideas tip and tricks. I am looking forward to sharing and learning. 
just purchased a 1970's house partially renovated. I think the owner did between 1/3 - 1/2 of every job they started. should be fun yet challenging. 
Cheers
Chunky

----------

